# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Floating over Bed

## Hockey

Well past year or so i've been getting these dreams , about 5-10 times a month, i feel like something is in the room with me, and i start floating, more of a feeling like im getting pulled towards it but flying, then i would either see something quickly, like a demon, or feel something touch me , then i wake up,i honestly get goosebumps in my dream, and can actually feel them, have them when i wake up too..

Last night was odd, and quite scary, didn't involve me floating, but i was sleeping, and right when i woke up i couldn't move for 5 seconds, i could actually feel something laying on my arms, it was the weirdest feeling, i think it was just a minor sleep paralysis episode could of been my muscle or something, because i used to have them about 4 times a week when i was younger, and that too scared me, felt like i was in a coma, cant talk or swallow, only happens when i slept on my back though, this time i was completly sleeping on my side.

Also i've just started a week ago taking Bupropion,for quitting smoking, could that be the cause?

----------


## Loaf

You answered your own question. Sleep paralysis. Having creepy dreams is normal, having SP is normal.

----------


## saltyseedog

sleep paralysis scares the crap out of me too. I get it alot when I have insomnia.

----------


## Arra

It's common to feel a weight on one's chest during sleep paralysis, and it's rare but some people report hallucinations during it.

The sensation of floating over the bed is called an OBE (Out of Body Experience). Not everyone always floats upward. You can kind of control the direction you're floating if it goes on for long enough, and some people say they roll over or float off of their bed, or over to the next room. They've been able to simulate the feeling in a laboratory by triggering a part of someone's brain.

Since OBEs are sort of like dreams, and in a way you're seeing/feeling something that isn't there anyway since you feel like you're rising when you're not, the fact that you hallucinate during them isn't surprising.

----------


## saltyseedog

An obe is not a dream. If you find yourself floating above your bed it could be: a dream where you start out in a subconcious projection of your room, or you left your body and are actually viewing things on the physical plane.

----------

